# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  nieuw

## edmiddelkoop

Dag mijn naam is Ed.
Ik heb al een paar maanden in mijn rechter oor een bonzend geluid.
Kloppen van mijn hart.
Wat heeft dit mee te maken en wat kan er aan gedaan worden?

----------

